# Romanza, classical piece, chart attached



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

anonymous composer, likely from late 19th century. A very popular piece, fun to play, rated as a Gr.5 piece in the Toronto conservatory guitar performance studies.
It moves from the key of E minor (1st page) to the key of E major (2nd page), or as I like to say, from sad to happy.
So many players only read TAB so I have charted out the piece with equally accurate tablature mirroring the notation. You should be able to drag and drop the charts onto your desktop to print out.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey thanks!


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

nice, glad to see more tunes on classic guitar!


----------

